# java/openjfx8-devel



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello,
openjfx8-devel is needed for some apps to work, recently it was removed from Ports,
Has anyone this package in /var/cache/pkg?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2021)

Unlikely since it was broken for several months. And because it's also unmaintained upstream it got eventually removed.


----------



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Unlikely since it was broken for several months. And because it's also unmaintained upstream it got eventually removed.


Do you have this package in /var/cache/pkg?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't have anything in my cache, I always clear it after I've done updates. I don't need the cache because I build my own local repositories.

I have looked at the history of the port and I can see it's been broken for a while. So I doubt anyone still has it. 





__





						[ports] Diff of /head/java/openjfx8-devel/Makefile
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				



(can't seem to find the history of deleted ports in git, so it's a link to the svn browser, doesn't matter this happened before the migration)

It was scheduled for removal even before that.




__





						[ports] Diff of /head/java/openjfx8-devel/Makefile
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




And marked as DEPRECATED even before that:




__





						[ports] Revision 507200
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




There is an OpenJFX14 though:
java/openjfx14


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 13, 2021)

If you really need it, perhaps consider setting up a Jail and using an older FreeBSD package release.

For example, in here:

http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/

You will see:

release_0/
release_1/
release_2/

Perhaps try the oldest release_0. And finally if that doesn't work, even consider running an older FreeBSD (i.e 11) in that Jail. This is not ideal but if upstream drops software and you *really* need it, you kinda have to keep running it on the last legacy system they support. Or of course shed the dependency and find something lighter, more portable and easier to maintain. Of which is probably not Java


----------



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> If you really need it, perhaps consider setting up a Jail and using an older FreeBSD package release.
> 
> For example, in here:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much ))))))))))
Does


----------

